# Hola! Greetings from Mexico.



## Emilio Rodríguez (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi! My name is Emilio Rodríguez and i'm proud to say that I belong to freemasonry.

Born in Brownsville, Texas and raised in Valle Hermoso, México, a small but beautiful town just a couple of miles away from the Texas - Tamaulipas border.
I lived all my life here with my family until 2010, when I moved back to Brownsville to attend high schol there, proudly, at Homer Hanna High, Class of 2013.

I was initiated and passed at Valle Hermoso Lodge No.32 and raised to the sublime degree of master mason at Santiago Solís Gómez Lodge No.57 at Matamoros, where I currently work and live.

I am willing to start meeting brothers from all parts of the world, I hope we can conversate and share experiences.


----------



## MarkR (Nov 6, 2017)

Welcome aboard, brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 6, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Brandon T Cole ᎡᏙᎰᎢ (Nov 6, 2017)

Bienvenidos, hermano. Me alegra conocer un miembro de México 

Sent from my XT1094 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 6, 2017)

May I ask, is your grand lodge a member of CMI?  See http://www.cmisecretariaejecutiva.org/jst3/es/


----------

